# [apagado] mi sistema se fumó bien feo [cerrado]

## ensarman

me acabo de instalar un nuevo Gentoo desde cero en un disco SATA nuevo que me compre, pero el problema es que se apaga antes de detener todos los servicios. eso pasa con el reboot y el halt, cosa que no pasaba cuando tenia un sistema en mi Disco antiguo IDE.

que puedo hacer???Last edited by ensarman on Mon Jun 23, 2008 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No será que simplemente apaga mas rápido que antes, tan rápido que ni alcanzas a ver que se servicios se detienen?

La pregunta en realidad debería ser: Como sabes que hay servicios que no llegan a detenerse?

En una pc nueva y sobre todo si usa openrc, apaga en apenas segundos... 5 segundos mas o menos.

Salud!

**EDITO**

Es una pregunta tonta pero alguien tiene que hacerla  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ensarman

mmmm, no lo creo, porque veo que se detienen servicios y antes que llegue al clasico:

*umounting all remaining filesystems

se apaga. se supone que es este el ultimo mensaje que se ve antes que se apague, pero se paga aveces cuando esta deteniendo los servicios de red

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> mmmm, no lo creo, porque veo que se detienen servicios y antes que llegue al clasico:
> 
> *umounting all remaining filesystems
> 
> se apaga. se supone que es este el ultimo mensaje que se ve antes que se apague, pero se paga aveces cuando esta deteniendo los servicios de red

 

Extraño sí es. Una preguntita: en el siguiente inicio fuerza el fsck en todos los discos? Porque si no es así entonces hemos de asumir que los discos efectivamente se desmontaron... Si no se hubieran desmontado correctamente fsck sería forzado.

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *el_macnifico wrote:*   mmmm, no lo creo, porque veo que se detienen servicios y antes que llegue al clasico:
> 
> *umounting all remaining filesystems
> 
> se apaga. se supone que es este el ultimo mensaje que se ve antes que se apague, pero se paga aveces cuando esta deteniendo los servicios de red 
> ...

 

Hay archivos que controlen los runlevels? se supone que runlevel 0 es apagado no?

----------

## ensarman

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Extraño sí es. Una preguntita: en el siguiente inicio fuerza el fsck en todos los discos? Porque si no es así entonces hemos de asumir que los discos efectivamente se desmontaron... Si no se hubieran desmontado correctamente fsck sería forzado.

 

efectivamente, pero no todos, solo el /. pero ya hice 2 reinicios y apagó normal :S no se que habra pasado :S, pero parece que se soluciono :S, tal vez sera que recompilé el kernel para hacer que funcione mi tarjeta wifi :S pero ya apaga bien, bueno desde hace 2 reinicios.

la verdad no se que habra pasado :S

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hay archivos que controlen los runlevels? se supone que runlevel 0 es apagado no?

 

0 es apagado, 6 reinicio. Los runlevels en gentoo están controlados por un sistema custom, modificado a partir del SysV. /etc/inittab controla el nombre asociado a cada runlevel.

```

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

```

Y en /etc/runlevels/ se pueden encontrar subdirectorios con dichos nombres, y symlinks en su interior que indican los scripts que se van a ejecutar.

```

# ls -lR /etc/runlevels/

/etc/runlevels/:

total 16K

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4,0K abr 17 22:37 boot

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4,0K abr 25 19:47 default

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4,0K ago  3  2006 nonetwork

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4,0K ago  3  2006 single

/etc/runlevels/boot:

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 oct 18  2007 acpid -> /etc/init.d/acpid

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 abr 17 22:37 bootmisc -> /etc/init.d/bootmisc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 abr 17 22:37 consolefont -> /etc/init.d/consolefont

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 abr 17 22:37 device-mapper -> /etc/init.d/device-mapper

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 abr 17 22:37 fsck -> /etc/init.d/fsck

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 abr 17 22:37 hostname -> /etc/init.d/hostname

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 abr 17 22:37 hwclock -> /etc/init.d/hwclock

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 abr 17 22:37 keymaps -> /etc/init.d/keymaps

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 abr 17 22:37 localmount -> /etc/init.d/localmount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 abr 17 22:37 modules -> /etc/init.d/modules

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 abr 17 22:37 mtab -> /etc/init.d/mtab

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 mar 20  2007 net.lo -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 abr 17 22:37 procfs -> /etc/init.d/procfs

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 abr 17 22:37 root -> /etc/init.d/root

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 abr 17 22:37 swap -> /etc/init.d/swap

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 abr 17 22:37 sysctl -> /etc/init.d/sysctl

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 abr 17 22:37 termencoding -> /etc/init.d/termencoding

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 abr 17 22:37 urandom -> /etc/init.d/urandom

/etc/runlevels/default:

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 mar 21  2007 alsasound -> /etc/init.d/alsasound

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 mar 21  2007 dbus -> /etc/init.d/dbus

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 mar 21  2007 gpm -> /etc/init.d/gpm

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 mar 21  2007 hald -> /etc/init.d/hald

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 mar 24  2007 hddtemp -> /etc/init.d/hddtemp

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 mar 20  2007 local -> /etc/init.d/local

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 mar 21  2007 net.eth0 -> /etc/init.d/net.eth0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 abr 25 19:47 nfs -> /etc/init.d/nfs

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 abr 25 06:59 nfsmount -> /etc/init.d/nfsmount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 may  7  2007 smartd -> /etc/init.d/smartd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 jun 30  2007 sysklogd -> /etc/init.d/sysklogd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 may  7  2007 vixie-cron -> /etc/init.d/vixie-cron

/etc/runlevels/nonetwork:

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 mar 20  2007 local -> /etc/init.d/local

/etc/runlevels/single:

total 0
```

Crear un runlevel nuevo es tan sencillo como darle nombre a un runlevel que no uses en inittab, crear la carpeta en /etc/runlevels con el mismo nombre, y luego añadir links (o mejor, usar rc-update que es la herramienta oficial de gentoo para el tema).

el_macnifico, a veces ocurren cosas inexplicables, puede que hubiera algún etc-update pendiente o algo, o quizás simplemente fuese un fallo casual, de estos en los que algún electrón se despista y la lmáquina se vuelve un poco loca  :Razz:  En cualquier caso me alegro de que se haya arreglado. Vigílalo por si acaso  :Smile: 

----------

## ensarman

ok de todas maneras, gracias por las respuestas

----------

## Cereza

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> Extraño sí es. Una preguntita: en el siguiente inicio fuerza el fsck en todos los discos? Porque si no es así entonces hemos de asumir que los discos efectivamente se desmontaron... Si no se hubieran desmontado correctamente fsck sería forzado. 
> 
> efectivamente, pero no todos, solo el /. pero ya hice 2 reinicios y apagó normal :S no se que habra pasado :S, pero parece que se soluciono :S, tal vez sera que recompilé el kernel para hacer que funcione mi tarjeta wifi :S pero ya apaga bien, bueno desde hace 2 reinicios.
> ...

 

Es raro que no se forzara fsck en todas las particiones, ten cuidado porque los malos apagados les sientan como una patada a los sistechas de archivos, deberías hacer unos fsck a mano sobre todas las particiones (siempre desmontadas, claro, puedes usar un livecd) y comprobar si estan fijadas en /etc/fstab para chequearse al inicio si es necesario, como ha pasado con la partición / en tu caso.

Estas cositas pueden parecer una tontería pero si se van dejando, pueden causar estragos.

Saludos.

----------

